# clutch springs



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

gettin a 07 660 and i wanna put 29.5 laws on it. what springs do i need?
never rode yamaha so might need a little help
thanks


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

Call epi and get a full kit for those tires


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

alright will do


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

i couldnt just get springs instead of the kit


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would do the full kit on that weight of tire.but you can talk to epi and see what they think/


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

a.right man preesh


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

sandman7655 said:


> Call epi and get a full kit for those tires


 Dead on.

:rockn::rockn:


----------

